# Recently relocated to aurora Co



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

I have all the equipment fox pro firestorm, decoys,mouth calls, experience, firearms that I need. I just don't have a place to go. I can outfit one other hunter. Take a chance, meet a new friend, even if he is a chiefs fan. Any info would be appreciated as far as public land goes. Btw is trapping legal in CO? Having a hard time finding regulations.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Benbibler. We have quitw a few CO residents here who will help out with everything but the chiefs fan affliction from which you suffer ....


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

I promise not to wear red in the field.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL good to know ! It'll certainly make you less of a target.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

If we ever find Eric (ebbs) again, he should have some info up your way.

I posted this site over in Trapp'in & Fur

http://wildlife.state.co.us/Pages/Home.aspx

Go to Small Game, and then over to trapp'in, and that should get you go'in.

After you go through some of the regs, you can PM me if you have more questions, but it would be better to run them in a post so other folks can learn too.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

This state is the Most regulated in regards to game laws I have ever experienced. Granted, my experience is relegated to KA, MO, and AR. It seems stifling, but I am still learning.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's because of all the do-gooders, tree huggers, and green weenies that live there now. They have loud voices and know how to use them, while the hunters and sportsmen are less likely to be political in their spare time.

Good luck with the regs..Cat will help you out....just ask !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome Benbibler.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to PT.


----------



## ColorMike (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome To Colorado... Oh and the Chiefs r better then the Broncos... But then I have never been normal... LMAO


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Maybe the Cardinals, chiefs and bronco's can play in a big fat losers bowl !


----------



## ColorMike (Dec 12, 2010)

Yep.. They can Youngdon... But the Avs r the best in Hockey.. just ask my daughter...


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

hey man give a call or a pm anytime you want to go since i live not to far south of ya


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome Ben !! Even if ya are a Chiefs fan.... Just kiddin'. We have the Lions, I can't say a whole lot.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

The lions are hot this year. I am pulling for them big time.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

C0204. 
Maybe the weekend after thanksgiving weekend. Just say when and where. Tried sending a pm.


----------



## ColorMike (Dec 12, 2010)

Make it 3rd or 4th.. And I will join ya... Just dont have any of my calls.. My x got them....


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm not far from you. Don't hesitate to reach out.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Chris I will be back 11-27-2011. Just let know when and where and we Can figure something out.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sounds like all us Colorado guys need a get together


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Two man teams, public land only, top-prize-- bragging rights and maybe a new huntin' buddy. Not too hard to organize. 1 day hunt.on your honor. most dogs win,in case of a tie In number go to weight. Just kidding or am I? Would that be braking the law here in CO?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The way I understand it is---Contests are allowed if no more than 5 of each species are killed by each participant during the event.

No money or valuable prizes.

Tokens of recognition without significant monetary value are not considered valuable prizes.

Sounds legal to me---everyone is just gonna go hunt'in on the same day and let folks on the site know who done did the best call'in & crack'in.


----------



## ColorMike (Dec 12, 2010)

Sounds great.. Just let me know when and where...


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

I am up for it and since i know have 20/15 vision after getting lasic on tuesday i wont have the problem i had with my glasses like last winter

i will say this that lasic was the best decision i have ever made and i am so glad i can see

and to ben lets do it man hopefully the wife has the baby soon so i can be freed up lol


----------

